

The Learning Technology/Coding Care Package - juvoni
http://www.scribd.com/doc/126959684/Learning-Technology-Coding-Care-Package

======
fadelakin
If only someone can put all this information with a format like hack design.
That would be pretty cool.

------
wsidell
Wow, this is awesome! Did you make this?

~~~
juvoni
Indeed. Sometimes we forgot how difficult it can be to navigate the cloud of
information out there. This itself can be a big barrier to entry to those who
want to learn more about technology and dive down into learning how to code.

Giving people a starting point to take almost any direction they want and also
additional references to those already in the tech community can hopefully
spread some opportunities around.

